# Happy Mudders Day!



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

I couldn't resist  I do that here and people laugh and look at me a bit funny and I look back with a surprised look and say, hey, I thought this was mudders day! It's good for a laugh


----------



## force8 (May 9, 2010)

It's ok Joe, I always knew people ended up in the trades cuz they can't spell  Oh and Thanks, not only am I a mudder (even if I prefer nice heavy portland to your skimpy white stuff) but I just got news I'm gonna be a grandmudder, grandmutter, grandmuther, oh whatever. :thumbup:


----------



## JoeMudder (Sep 13, 2008)

force8 said:


> It's ok Joe, I always knew people ended up in the trades cuz they can't spell  Oh and Thanks, not only am I a mudder (even if I prefer nice heavy portland to your skimpy white stuff) but I just got news I'm gonna be a grandmudder, grandmutter, grandmuther, oh whatever. :thumbup:


Ahhh now see, you assumed you know what I use  I never actually mentioned it here  Hope your mudders day was good.


----------

